# Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau



## Tomi (13. März 2005)

Hallo Boardies, #h 

welchen Kleber benutzt ihr um den Griff und Rutenhalter zu montieren bzw. welchen Kleber könnt Ihr mir empfehlen. #c 
Die Rute die ich bauen will ist eine 30-60lb Stand-Up Rute.

Beste Grüsse
Tomi


----------



## hsobolewski (13. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Epoxi-2K-Kleber aus jedem Modelflieger-Bastelladen zu bekommen.


----------



## Zanderhunter344 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Hallo!
Ich verwende oft Araldite 2011, weil er einen Temperatureinsatzbereich von -50°C bis +80°C hat.
Was für einen Griff willst du denn verwenden, Kork oder Duplon?


----------



## Franky (13. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Ich nehme Uhu Endfest 3000 - nicht den "superschnellen", sondern den normal trocknenden. Mit dem Zeug von Pattex hab ich nicht so pralle Erfahrungen gemacht - die Verarbeitungszeit war viel zu gering!!!


----------



## fishmanschorsch (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Ich benutze für Korkgriffe einen leicht aufschäumenden Universalbaustoffkleber um die Zwischenräume bestmöglich aufzufüllen und für Rollenhalter Uhu Endfest.


----------



## Franky (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

@ Schorsch:
Welcher Kleber ist das denn???


----------



## Tomi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Hallo Zanderhunter,

ich will einen Duplon Griff kleben, wo bekomme ich den Araldite 2011 Kleber?
Wo bekomme ich besser Kleber?
Bauhaus, Bastelgeschäft oder Modelbaugeschäft?

Danke
Tomi


----------



## fishmanschorsch (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schorsch:
> Welcher Kleber ist das denn???


 
guckst du hier: http://www.heson.de/index2.htm Produkte > Klebstoffe > *Baustoffkleber Einkomponenten-Konstruktions- und Montageklebstoff auf Polyurethan-Basis.* Ein 80gr. Schlauchbeutel reicht für ca. 2-3 Griffmontagen. Ich kaufe diesen Kleber bei einem ortsansässigen Schraubenhändler, wo man ihn ausserhalb Wuppertals bekommen kann #c #c


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Für Kork leicht aufschäumenden Kleber aus dem Rutenbaufachversand. Und zwar nur für Kork! bei allem anderen ist das Aufschäumen absolut nicht wünschenswert!

Normal Uhu Endfest 300. Zu dem man auch bei Neopren greifen sollte.

Für Spezialverklebungen auch Pattex Stabilit, der ist bei der Verarbeitung eher cremig und läuft nicht wie der uhu. Das kann vorteile haben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fishmanschorsch (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Ich habe mal bei der Fa. Heson / Rehage nachgefragt, Direktverkauf und Versand auch kleinerer Mengen ist möglich.


----------



## Zanderhunter344 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Hallo Tomi!
Ich bekomme den Kleber bei uns im Werkzeugfachhandel.
Hast du schon mal nen Duplongriff auf so einer schweren Rute montiert? Der Griff sollte richtig stramm sitzen, das ist nicht ganz so einfach! Gibt nen Trick, du pinselst den Kleber auf den Blank und steckst den Griff bis zum Anfang vom Kleber drauf. Nun tränkst du den Griff mit Aceton das er richtig nass ist, und schiebst ihn dann so schnell wie möglich  auf den Blank. Am besten suchst du dir was wo du gegen drücken kannst und du solltest es wegen dem Aceton draußen machen!!!

Gruß Friedel


----------



## Dietmar B. (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Hi,

als Klebstoff zur Montage von Rollenhaltern und Korkgriffen eignet sich eigentlich jeder 2-Komponenten-Epoxydharz-Kleber. Es ist eigentlich egal, ob es sich dabei um Uhu Plus Schnellfest, Araldit, Devcon, Loctite, R&G oder einen anderen Hersteller handelt. Wichtig ist, das genaue Mischungsverhältnis des Herstellers einzuhalten. Bezugsquellen sind Modellbauläden, Conrad Electronic, der Technische Industriebedarf und Handwerkerbedarf und Baumärkte.

Schäumende Kleber für Korkgriffe sind eigentlich nicht notwendig wenn man die Korkstücke sorgfältig und passgenau auffeilt. Bohren ist nicht gerade empfehlenswert. Kaum jemand dürfte einen konischen Bohrer besitzen. Beim Bohren in Kork kommt es auch sehr leicht zu Ausbrüchen, der Bohrer nimmt mehr Material mit als er soll. Wer trozdem schäumen will, braucht einen Kleber auf Polyurethanbasis. Bison Kraftkleber (jetzt im Vertrieb von Uhu, in Baumärkten) für Holz ist so ein Klebstoff. Er fängt nach etwa 15-30 Minuten an zu schäumen. Ist übrigens der gleiche Kleber, der für das zehnfache im Rutenbauzubehör angeboten wird.

Wenn man einen Duplongriff unverrückbar aufkleben möchte, ist ein Kontaktklebstoff eigentlich die beste Wahl. Da gibt es verschiedene Monagekleber.

Heißkleber an einer Rute an keiner Stelle etwas zu suchen!

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## havkat (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Moin!

Rollenhalter, Duplon/Kork und Spitzenringe = UHU Endfest.
Hat nie Probleme gegeben und ist problemlos umme Ecke zu beschaffen.

Um strammsitzende Duplongriffe weichzumachen, kann man sie auch "backen".

Bei umbei 60-70°C in den Backofen, dabei aber immer im Auge behalten und "Druckprobe" machen.

Ein Acetonbad ist mir, ehrlich gesagt, zu chemisch.


----------



## Tomi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Hallo Leute,

ich glaube hier gibt es für euch noch was zum lachen, für mich leider nicht.
Mein Duplon Griff hat einen Innedurchmesser von 19mm, mein Blank hat 21mm und ich kriege den Griff ohne irgendo dagegen zu drücken nur bis ca. 16cm zum Blankende gezogen.
Muss ich den Duplon Griff jetzt noch Weich Backen, Aceton verwenden, noch unterfüttern oder reicht es wenn ich den Kleber auftrage und den Griff noch 13cm runterdrücke?
Der Griff sitzt schon recht stramm.

Danke
Tomi


----------



## hsobolewski (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Da hilft nur aufschleifen. DAs macht man aber am besten nur drausen osder man läst den Staub gleich absaugen. Den den Staub wenn man einatmet hämgt sich in der Lunge recht lang fest.


----------



## hsobolewski (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Für das Aufschleifen habe ich mehrere leicht konisch zulaufende Dorne mit ca. 25cm mit grobes Schmiergelpapier beklebt. Das klappt sehr gut und schnell.
Was das Bohren angeht mache ich das schon nur nicht auf das Endmass. Zweitens ist der Bohrer mit einen sehr stumpfen Winkel ausgestattet. Wenn nun mit hoher Drehzal gearbeitet wird ist das kein Problem auf 3-4mm hin zu arbeiten. Der Rest wird rausgeschliffen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

wenn er sich versuchsweise so weit runter drücken lässt, dann kannst Du das Probieren mit dem direkt kleben.

Mit Kleber rutscht das etwas leichter.

Ansonsten kommt man um das aufschleifen nicht herum.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Alexander Schlager (17. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

für sämtliche zu verklebenden Rutenbauteile (Rollenhalter, Kork, Duplon .....) verwende ich einen speziell für den Rutenbau entwickelten Kleber - der nennt sich US 40 Rod Bond.
Was hat er für Vorteile ?
- was du damit verklebst bringst du nicht mehr los
- flexibel
- dieser 2K-Kleber ist eine Paste, daher kein verlaufen möglich, d. h. der Kleber bleibt dort wo er soll
- für die Spezialisten im Rutenbau: schleifbar, mit Farbe zu vermischen ....., um diverse Effekte zu erzielen
-  leicht abmischbar, ohne dabei zuviel Rücksicht auf das genau Verhältnis legen zu müssen
- sehr dünn auftragbar, daher keine "Klebelinien" beim Verkleben von Korkscheiben
Nachteile ?
langsam aushärtend, ca. 12 Stunden - sofern das ein Nachteil ist.

Gruß aus Österreich.

Alex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Kleber benutzt Ihr bei beim Rutenbau*

Also ich hab meine Spinnrutengriffe mit einfachem Pattex Einkomponentenkleber aus der großen gelbschwarzen Dose (Baumarkt, ca 1/4 L) geklebt und mit glattem Kreppband wie von CMW Rutenbau empfohlen gut passend unterfüttert. Der Pattexkleber läßt die Teile gut flutschen    (siehe Griffteile aufschieben *hehe*), bindet langsam ab und bleibt später recht zäh und hält Kork und Rollenhalter gut in Position, no Problem und nicht teuer. Man braucht ja eine ganze Menge davon wenn man die Flächen voll anstreicht, zumindest bei meinen langen Korkspinngriffen von 38cm unten. Pattex läßt sich auch wieder entfernen und greift das Blankcoating im Gegensatz zu Epoxklebern NICHT an, was ich schon als Vorteil sehe. 
Einzig bei sehr schweren Meeresruten könnte man drüber nachdenken, daß der Rollenhalter nicht fest genug sitzen könnte, aber bei den an sich großen Klebeflächen der Griffe habe ich da keine Probleme, zumal alle 3 Teile ja um den Blank herum liegen und die Kraft quer kommt, selbst wenn sich der Rutenhalter wider Erwarten im Drill lockern sollte haut nicht gleich was ab. Hängt alles mehr von der Unterfütterung ab und das ist eher die schwächste Stelle.
Also ich sehe da die Wechsel- und Wartungsmöglichkeiten im Vordergrund und nicht das Festkleben absolut für die Ewigkeit! :g nach 10 Jahren hartem Einsatz ist manches Korkteil hin und die Jahre gehen schneller hin als man denkt, Rutengriffumbau ist bei mir inzwischen Standard und manche 08/15-Rute läßt sich damit neu aufwerten!


----------

